# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  خواندن زیست در کنار درس های ریاضی

## Amiiin

سلام دوستان
من الان سوم ریاضی هستم یه سوال دارم
به نظرتون خوبه که من تا سال چهارم ریاضی بخونم بعد کنکور تجربی آزاد بدم که داروسازی در بیام ؟ و در کنارش کنکور سراسری ریاضی هم بدم
یعنی در کنار درسای ریاضی زیست هارو هم بخونم
یه سوال دیگه شهریه ثابت و اون خورده رشته داروسازی توی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید:yahoo (2): :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام دوستان
> من الان سوم ریاضی هستم یه سوال دارم
> به نظرتون خوبه که من تا سال چهارم ریاضی بخونم بعد کنکور تجربی آزاد بدم که داروسازی در بیام ؟ و در کنارش کنکور سراسری ریاضی هم بدم
> یعنی در کنار درسای ریاضی زیست هارو هم بخونم
> یه سوال دیگه شهریه ثابت و اون خورده رشته داروسازی توی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید:yahoo (2):


سلام. فعلاً تو این فکرا نباش و فقط روی امتحان نهایی کار کن.
بعد از امتحان نهایی بیا در خدمتیم!

----------


## Amiiin

> سلام. فعلاً تو این فکرا نباش و فقط روی امتحان نهایی کار کن.
> بعد از امتحان نهایی بیا در خدمتیم!


خب تابستون که نمیشه یهو تصمیم گرفت :Yahoo (85):

----------


## joozef

داداش 2تا کنکور ریاضی و تجربی که نمیتونی بدی !!!

----------


## N a v i d

بله
فكر فوق العاده اي هستش
ميتوني اگه داروسازي هم دوست داري زيست و زمين هم بخوني
البته فقط ميتوني يك رشته ازمون بدي
يا رياضي يا تجربي
قبلنا كه كنكور جدا بود براي ازاد ميشد در تمام رشته ها امتخان داد ولي الان ديگه نميشه

----------


## jarvis

هدف شما از این کار چیه؟ باهم که نمیشه کنکور بدی و اگه قبول شدی تو دانشگاه نمی تونی دو رشته جدا والبته سخت رو پیش ببری پس چرا به خودت زحمت میدی؟ اگه میخوای داروسازی بخونی دیگه لازم نیست خودتو درگیر هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیف کنی اگرم ریاضی میخوای که چرا مشقت زیست خوندن رو به خودت تحمیل میکنی؟ به هر صورت موفق باشی و از نهاییت غافل نشی که در هر صورت بهش نیاز داری.

----------


## Amiiin

> هدف شما از این کار چیه؟ باهم که نمیشه کنکور بدی و اگه قبول شدی تو دانشگاه نمی تونی دو رشته جدا والبته سخت رو پیش ببری پس چرا به خودت زحمت میدی؟ اگه میخوای داروسازی بخونی دیگه لازم نیست خودتو درگیر هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیف کنی اگرم ریاضی میخوای که چرا مشقت زیست خوندن رو به خودت تحمیل میکنی؟ به هر صورت موفق باشی و از نهاییت غافل نشی که در هر صورت بهش نیاز داری.


مگه فقط سال ۹۲ ادغام نشدن آزاد و سراسری ؟ بعدش به حالت عادی برگشت دیگه یعنی جدا شدن نه  ؟  :Yahoo (2): خب منم نمیخوام دوتاشو برم بعد قبولی ثبت نام کنم که

----------


## amin dehghan

نخیر امسال هم ازمون سراسری و ازاد یکی هست البته سال دیگه مشخص نیست اما شما هم نمیتونید ریسک کنید چون زیست درس اسونی نیست

----------


## Amiiin

> بله
> فكر فوق العاده اي هستش
> ميتوني اگه داروسازي هم دوست داري زيست و زمين هم بخوني
> البته فقط ميتوني يك رشته ازمون بدي
> يا رياضي يا تجربي
> قبلنا كه كنكور جدا بود براي ازاد ميشد در تمام رشته ها امتخان داد ولي الان ديگه نميشه


واقعا دوباره ادغام شدن ؟ آخه یه خبر توی سایت قلمچی دیده بودم گفته بودن میخوان دوباره جداشون کنن ،،، یعنی سال ۹۳ هم با هم بودن ؟!!!

----------


## N a v i d

اخرين سال كنكور ازاد ٩١ بود

----------


## yzsd

بچه های تجربی تو زیست موندن حالا میخوای هم زمین شناسی بخونی هم زیست که داروسازی قبول شی 
اصلا تا حالا سوالات زیست رو نگاه کردی هر سوالش برا خودش یه کتاب قصه است 
گول این موسسات مثل احمدی رو نخور که گفته مثلا حسن علی رشته ریاضی بود با دی وی دی ما زیست رو خوند و پزشکی فلان جا قبول شد

----------


## Amiiin

> بچه های تجربی تو زیست موندن حالا میخوای هم زمین شناسی بخونی هم زیست که داروسازی قبول شی 
> اصلا تا حالا سوالات زیست رو نگاه کردی هر سوالش برا خودش یه کتاب قصه است 
> گول این موسسات مثل احمدی رو نخور که گفته مثلا حسن علی رشته ریاضی بود با دی وی دی ما زیست رو خوند و پزشکی فلان جا قبول شد


نخیر دوست عزیز
خودم از این موسسه شارلاتان و دزد کاملا آگاهم و یکی از آشنای خیلی خیلی نزدیکم از این موسسه ضربه خورد .. حروو خورای ....

در ضمن من برام درسی مثل زیست خوندن راحت تر از ریاضی هست

----------


## Takfir

> بچه های تجربی تو زیست موندن حالا میخوای هم زمین شناسی بخونی هم زیست که داروسازی قبول شی 
> اصلا تا حالا سوالات زیست رو نگاه کردی هر سوالش برا خودش یه کتاب قصه است 
> گول این موسسات مثل احمدی رو نخور که گفته مثلا حسن علی رشته ریاضی بود با دی وی دی ما زیست رو خوند و پزشکی فلان جا قبول شد


چرا گندش میکنی زیستو؟

----------


## Takfir

> تکفیر تو که رشته انسانی هستی چند بار زیست خوندی و تست زدی


مگه شماها چند بار انسانی رو خوندید و تست زدید که هر کی از راه میرسه میگه انسانی راحته؟

----------


## Takfir

> مگه من از انسانی حرف زدم گفتم اسونه یا سخته


ولی من حرف میزنمو میگم زیست خیلی راحته! برای کند ذهنا و کم هوشا{به قول دلیجه} سخته!

----------


## Takfir

> خخخ بیچاره دلیجه
> چرا چیزی که نمی دونی میگی
> خودت جزوه 1200 صفحه ی زیست گذاشتی 
> کدوم درس شما 1200 صفحه جزوه داره


اینم از کم هوشیه! کسی باهوشه زیستو توی 30 صفحه خلاصه کنه!!!

----------


## yzsd

قبول من کم هوش تو باهوش
دوست عزیز زیست بخون خیلی راحته تو میتونی 100 بزنی پ
به حرف من هم گوش نده 
هر چی تکفیر بگه
چون اخه ایشون همه فن حریفن

----------


## Amiiin

بابا چرا از بحث اصلی منحرف می شید :Y (450): 
دعوا می کنید براچی :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Demon Soul

این کار تا سه سال پیش شدنی بود دوست عزیز زمانی که کنکور ازاد از سراسری جدا بود الان نمیتونی جدا جدا بدی و به همین خاطر فقط میتونی یک رشته بری اما من بشدت مخالفم که اگه میخوای بری دارو تا سال چهارم زیست بخونی حتما سال دیگه تغییر رشته بده و هرچه زودتر هم برای گرفتن دیپلم تجربی اقدام کن تا از تاثیر معدل توی کنکور استفاده کنی
من خودم اشتباه کردم تا چهرام ریاضی بودم بعد تغییر رشته دادم از نظر من این اشتباهو نکن هرچه سریتر برای خوندن زیست اقدام کن

----------


## Demon Soul

> اینم از کم هوشیه! کسی باهوشه زیستو توی 30 صفحه خلاصه کنه!!!


من زیسته دومو توی 2 ساعت بطور کامل دوره کردم با جزوه ی خودم!
قبلش دوبار همش خونده بودمش و فاصلش تا دوره قبل دو ماه میشد فرداش ازمون دادم 80 زدم زیسته دومو :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amiiin

> این کار تا سه سال پیش شدنی بود دوست عزیز زمانی که کنکور ازاد از سراسری جدا بود الان نمیتونی جدا جدا بدی و به همین خاطر فقط میتونی یک رشته بری اما من بشدت مخالفم که اگه میخوای بری دارو تا سال چهارم زیست بخونی حتما سال دیگه تغییر رشته بده و هرچه زودتر هم برای گرفتن دیپلم تجربی اقدام کن تا از تاثیر معدل توی کنکور استفاده کنی
> من خودم اشتباه کردم تا چهرام ریاضی بودم بعد تغییر رشته دادم از نظر من این اشتباهو نکن هرچه سریتر برای خوندن زیست اقدام کن


الان رشته تون چیه؟ 
چطوری دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یعنی خرداد نهایی تجربی بدم ؟!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Demon Soul

الان رشتم هم ریاضیه هم تجربی
من دوتا دیپلم دارم ببین امسال که ازمونتو دادی بلافاصله تابستون شروع میکنی به خوندن زیست سوم و زمین سوم.
اونوقت دیماه با تجدیدیا امتحان میدی فقط باید دقت کنی که اولا نمیتونی مدارس معمولی ثبت نام کنی وگرنه نمیتونی در کنارش پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه بری بنابراین باید یه مدرسه بزرگسال غیر حضوری پیدا کنی و دیپلم تجربی بگیری درکنارش پیشتم بخونی
باقی درساش با ماله تو یکیه بنابراین نیازی نیست بخونی یه دوره بکنی کافیه زیست و زمین رو هم حدود 13/14 بگیر یججوری که معدلت بالای 17 بشه که تاثیر بزاره توی کنکورت

----------


## Amiiin

> الان رشتم هم ریاضیه هم تجربی
> من دوتا دیپلم دارم ببین امسال که ازمونتو دادی بلافاصله تابستون شروع میکنی به خوندن زیست سوم و زمین سوم.
> اونوقت دیماه با تجدیدیا امتحان میدی فقط باید دقت کنی که اولا نمیتونی مدارس معمولی ثبت نام کنی وگرنه نمیتونی در کنارش پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه بری بنابراین باید یه مدرسه بزرگسال غیر حضوری پیدا کنی و دیپلم تجربی بگیری درکنارش پیشتم بخونی
> باقی درساش با ماله تو یکیه بنابراین نیازی نیست بخونی یه دوره بکنی کافیه زیست و زمین رو هم حدود 13/14 بگیر یججوری که معدلت بالای 17 بشه که تاثیر بزاره توی کنکورت


خب حسابان که با ریاضی ۳ یکی نیست
الان شما رشتتون چیه ؟

----------


## rezmile

> سلام دوستان
> من الان سوم ریاضی هستم یه سوال دارم
> به نظرتون خوبه که من تا سال چهارم ریاضی بخونم بعد کنکور تجربی آزاد بدم که داروسازی در بیام ؟ و در کنارش کنکور سراسری ریاضی هم بدم
> یعنی در کنار درسای ریاضی زیست هارو هم بخونم
> یه سوال دیگه شهریه ثابت و اون خورده رشته داروسازی توی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید:yahoo (2):



درسای ریاضی خودش خیلی سنگینه.مخصوصا سال اخر.من خودم تا سوم ریاضی بودم.واسه پیش تغییر رشته دادم اومدم تجربی.منم اول فکر تو رو داشتم.اول اینکه سعی کن تمرکزت و رو یک دونه رشته بزاری.دوم اینکه سر کلاس زیست نشستن خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه.چه بیرون چه تو مدرسه.چون اگه سر کلاس نباشی همیشه این فکر باهات هست که نکنه بچه های تجربی سر کلاس چیزی یاد بگیرن که منی که نمیرم کلاس یادش نگیرم.این حس همیشه با تو خواهد بود.حتی اگه اشتباه باشه.سوم اینکه حتما باید تو جو بچه های تجربی باشی.مخصوصا که سال اخره.منم عین تو بودم.بنظر من یا تمام و کمال وقتتو بزار واسه ریاضی.یا اینکه باتمام وجود واسه تجربی و بهترین رشته تلاش کن.وسط نباش.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان
> من الان سوم ریاضی هستم یه سوال دارم
> به نظرتون خوبه که من تا سال چهارم ریاضی بخونم بعد کنکور تجربی آزاد بدم که داروسازی در بیام ؟ و در کنارش کنکور سراسری ریاضی هم بدم
> یعنی در کنار درسای ریاضی زیست هارو هم بخونم
> یه سوال دیگه شهریه ثابت و اون خورده رشته داروسازی توی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید:yahoo (2):


اولا آزاد کنکور جدا نداره
ثانیا با نظرتون مخالفم نمیدونم چه فکری کردید که به چنین نتیجه ای رسیدید!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rezmile

> الان رشته تون چیه؟ 
> چطوری دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یعنی خرداد نهایی تجربی بدم ؟!!


من خودم تغییر رشته ایم.تا سوم ریاضی بودم.نهایی هم ریاضی دادم.بعدش میری دنبال تغییر رضته.از مدرسه خودت اقدام کن.بهت میگن باید چیکار کنی.یه زیست دوم و ی زیست سوم و باید امتحان بدی.هیچکدوم هم تو کنکورت تاثیر نداره.زمین لازم نیست امتحان بدی.شیمی میگن باید امتحان بدی ولی نمیدی.چون ریاضی و تجربی یکیه.یه مقدار دنگ و فنگ داره.فعلا الان همه تمرکزت و همونطور که بقیه گفتن رو نهایی بزار.نمره حسابانت میشه نمره ریاضی تجربی ها.یعنی نمره حسابانت تو کنکور تاثیر داره.بازم سوالی بود بپرس.من چون خودم همی این راه ها رو رفتم میتونم کمکت کنم.در ضمن بعد تغییر رشته بازم میتونی تو همون مدرستون بخونی.نگران این چیزاش نباش

----------


## Amiiin

> من خودم تغییر رشته ایم.تا سوم ریاضی بودم.نهایی هم ریاضی دادم.بعدش میری دنبال تغییر رضته.از مدرسه خودت اقدام کن.بهت میگن باید چیکار کنی.یه زیست دوم و ی زیست سوم و باید امتحان بدی.هیچکدوم هم تو کنکورت تاثیر نداره.زمین لازم نیست امتحان بدی.شیمی میگن باید امتحان بدی ولی نمیدی.چون ریاضی و تجربی یکیه.یه مقدار دنگ و فنگ داره.فعلا الان همه تمرکزت و همونطور که بقیه گفتن رو نهایی بزار.نمره حسابانت میشه نمره ریاضی تجربی ها.یعنی نمره حسابانت تو کنکور تاثیر داره.بازم سوالی بود بپرس.من چون خودم همی این راه ها رو رفتم میتونم کمکت کنم.در ضمن بعد تغییر رشته بازم میتونی تو همون مدرستون بخونی.نگران این چیزاش نباش


الان آخر باید زیست دوم و سوم رو بخونم؟
راسنی الان چه رشته ای تو دانشگاه میخونی؟

----------


## rezmile

> الان آخر باید زیست دوم و سوم رو بخونم؟
> راسنی الان چه رشته ای تو دانشگاه میخونی؟



اره.فقط دوم و سوم.
من هنوز کنکور ندادم.ایشالا 22 خرداد میدم

----------


## Amiiin

> الان رشتم هم ریاضیه هم تجربی
> من دوتا دیپلم دارم ببین امسال که ازمونتو دادی بلافاصله تابستون شروع میکنی به خوندن زیست سوم و زمین سوم.
> اونوقت دیماه با تجدیدیا امتحان می
> 
> دی فقط باید دقت کنی که اولا نمیتونی مدارس معمولی ثبت نام کنی وگرنه نمیتونی در کنارش پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه بری بنابراین باید یه مدرسه بزرگسال غیر حضوری پیدا کنی و دیپلم تجربی بگیری درکنارش پیشتم بخونی
> باقی درساش با ماله تو یکیه بنابراین نیازی نیست بخونی یه دوره بکنی کافیه زیست و زمین رو هم حدود 13/14 بگیر یججوری که معدلت بالای 17 بشه که تاثیر بزاره توی کنکورت


میشه واضح تر بگی؟

----------


## Amiiin

حالا در کل میشه زیست ۱،۲ و پیش رو تو تابستو خوند؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> حالا در کل میشه زیست ۱،۲ و پیش رو تو تابستو خوند؟


به شرطی که روزی 5 تا 6 ساعت فقط به زیست اختصاص بدی ...

----------


## Amiiin

منظورم با تغییر رشته س یعنی برم تجربی

----------

